# how to pull engine codes on 2001 sentra?



## stackz (Oct 4, 2005)

I did some searching on here for this information but only found info for pulling codes from 02-03 models and 91-98 models.

I need to know the procedure for pulling the codes from the ecu on my g/f's 01 sentra.

It wont crank up but turns over and I pulled one of the c.o.p.'s and had her crank the car over while holding the plug by a shock tower bolt and I'm not getting any spark so something is definitely gone awry...

need to pull the codes so I can see whats up.


----------



## stackz (Oct 4, 2005)

nobody knows this?? I figured something like this would be common knowledge to you guys???


----------



## Damian03 (Oct 5, 2005)

is that year an OBD2? if it is, you can usually pick up an OBD2 reader for between 25-50 bucks. you should be able to find a list or a link to a list of the codes on this site... search for "OBD2 codes" since that protocol requires the standardization for all US vehicles.

the port that you plug into is 16 pin (i think) and is under the dash on the drivers side... 

hope that helps a little.


----------



## NISMOTECHNICIAN (Oct 13, 2005)

if it is a 2001 check if you are eligible for the recall campaigns on your sensors, ecm foam...etc. if ecm foams are inside ecm box still, and moisture somehow managed to get in there, you looking @ purchasing a brand new ecm... go to a dealership and have them look into it for you...better than spending BIG MOOLAh


----------



## no1see2me (Oct 1, 2004)

you need a OBDII reader to pull the codes and there is a recall on the crank position sensor. Find out if this has been done or not and get it done. The crank sensor will cause this problem.


----------

